# Anderson Patio Latch Lock



## jerome8283 (Apr 14, 2006)

I have an Anderson sliding patio door with a latch style lock. The latch is very loose and I can pull the door open when the lock is engaged. Does anyone have experience with these? Do I simply replace the latch? I attached a pic that I found online.


----------



## DUDE! (May 3, 2008)

my anderson is very similar, if not the same, as yours pictured.turning the lever makes a hook protrude from the side of the door. Guess you could try turning the lever with the door open to see how its working, try holding the hook while you turn the lever, it might be stripped inside or mounting screws are loose. I would think you'd be able to replace the lock, anderson is a popular brand.


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Jerome: With the door open and latch hook out in the locked position look under the hook on the plate and you will see a small slotted head screw, that screw will adjust the hook in and out. That takes the play out of the door, adjust the hook IN to tighten the door. Also check the strikeplate in the jamb that the hook latches onto, it may have to be adjusted higher for the hook to grab.
Jack


----------



## wrangler (Oct 9, 2008)

skymaster said:


> Jerome: With the door open and latch hook out in the locked position look under the hook on the plate and you will see a small slotted head screw, that screw will adjust the hook in and out. That takes the play out of the door, adjust the hook IN to tighten the door. Also check the strikeplate in the jamb that the hook latches onto, it may have to be adjusted higher for the hook to grab.
> Jack


 Like he said, but also, make sure that you are shutting the door ALL the way into the frame. It may be that the latch hook is not going into the 'catch'. Some of these doors are made so tight that it takes a bit of force to push the door all the way in far enough to engage(for hurricane and water reasons) As doors get older, they often lower as the rollers wear. Some doors have height adjustments, others, you can adjust the 'catch' as Skymaster stated. If the door still moves freely, I would not worry about the rollers, but just adjust the catch.


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

the above posts are correct, 
but let me add this, first close the door leaving it open about 1/4" then sight the edge of the door to the jamb to make sure the door is parallel to the jamb. if not, adjust the door by removing the two screw caps at the bottom of the inside of the door. install a flat bladed screw driver to adjust the door. then check the door & lock. BOB


----------

